# Puff the Magic Jacket



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Anybody know anything about this jacket? It looks slim, which is what I'm after...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I've tried it on and it's very slim fitting. It also feels like it would be toasty, but puffy jackets aren't really my style. It seemed like a good jacket to me though.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Kewl, kewl


----------

